# New Pocket Camp update contains new upcoming villagers and events in the files



## Justin

*UPDATE:* *Use this new thread here for Christmas / Holiday discussion*, but we'll keep this one open still for the new villagers and New Year's event as those haven't made it into the game yet.



I figure someone is bound to post about this sooner or later so...

An update to Pocket Camp came out today with just a few bug fixes and not much else on a first glance! But it's also got a whole pile of new upcoming content hidden in the files like new villagers, new furniture items, new crafting material, and all tied into new two holiday events coming up.

If you do wanna check out what's coming soon, I've written a sort of highlights reel summary with some batches of images collected together over at TBT's sister news site Animal Crossing World over here: *http://animalcrossingworld.com/2017...ars-found-animal-crossing-pocket-camp-v1-0-2/*

And if you want to browse every single bit of content found, here's a direct link to the Reddit thread where someone has been mining the new data: *https://www.reddit.com/r/ACPocketCamp/comments/7ff4q1/animal_crossing_pocket_camp_102_bug_fixes_new/*

What do you guys think of all this new content?!


----------



## Ellexi

Thank you for the info!  How exciting


----------



## lynnxo

very excited!! i was hoping for some thanksgiving stuff but since the game was released days prior to thanksgiving, i’m not too worried about it. this christmas stuff looks amazing and i can’t wait to see how it looks in my camper/camp. loving the new  characters  as well! definitely going to be saving up some leaf tickets


----------



## Paperboy012305

RADDLE, YES!!! He's my all time favorite villager added in the Welcome Amiibo update.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Dang, the rustic amenities are looking very native in the western style.


----------



## ravenblue

Thanks for posting! Looks like they have plans to continue to keep us busy.


----------



## Chicha

That's awesome! Looking forward to this, having more furniture is always a plus.


----------



## Mutti

I hope there able to fix the connection issue at peak times with this update


----------



## Flare

Yes! I'm glad they added in Phoebe and Marshal. 
Hopefully they'll add in Stitches and Molly soon.


----------



## Jeannine

Oh awesome, I didn't realize that! Exciting - I'll check out the links 
Does the game update automatically?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Jeannine said:


> Oh awesome, I didn't realize that! Exciting - I'll check out the links
> Does the game update automatically?



Unfortunately, no. When the game requires an update, you'll have to go into the app store and update it maually.  


Can't wait til they add my bebe Leopold


----------



## Sheando

I can't believe Antonio AND Vesta are coming in the next update! Those are my two favorite villagers. i've been enjoying the game, but I was a little bummed that only one villager from all four of my towns is available so far. But now there'll be five!


----------



## Strawberryllama

MITZI


----------



## Grumble

Yes! I cannot wait to see Marshal! /swoon


----------



## mitfy

avery!!! phoebe!!! two of my villagers!!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

MARSHAL AND JUNE YES I'M CRYING


----------



## cornimer

Oh yay this is exciting! The holiday furniture all looks really cute, and I'm so glad Drake was added I love him <3 (better save up my materials. Kracko knows his furniture will need like 200 wood or something...)


----------



## LillyofVadness

lol everyone's over here excited about this villager or that villager
meanwhile, I'm just here like
CABIN COUCH


----------



## nammie

I'm so excited for the new items omg!!! Isabelle kite!!!! I hope the campers can actually fly it haha


----------



## Hanami

kinda bummed about the android exclusive present from google play bc i own an iphone :<

but mitzi!!!! i'm excited for the new amenities and furniture *o*


----------



## Darumy

RADDLE AND PHOEBE MY FAVE BIRD....................thank the heavens


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I knew there was new furniture, as I saw the illuminated heart sculpture in the loading screen during the update! So I am stoked for that, and I like that now we have access to building more of the RV furniture and stuff as well, as I kind of like the kitchen sink/over that is has. 

And I am stoked for a Christmas even, I hope some of the villagers will wear hats!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also just wait for Marshall to take like a million of each material to build his furniture pieces... seems like the more popular ones are harder to unlock... -_-


----------



## Milksprain

I'm so excited to decorate my camp for Christmas!! u v u


----------



## squidpops

I'm so happy Marshal, Mitzi, and Raddle are getting added! <3
Also can't wait to decorate for Christmas. All the new furniture is great, especially that snowman and Isabelle kite! and that white fireplace I love it! Oh there's even new clothes too! I'm super excited for this update now, the android exclusive clothes omgg yes im so glad to have a android right now :') AND new amenities?! Granted I'm still working on getting the current ones set up (why oh why do they require so much cotton) but aaa those look so fun.


----------



## SpookyMemes

can't relate to having any of my favorite villagers in the new update lol

I think out of all the current villagers in ACPC, I only have one of them in my town which is Filbert...


----------



## Bcat

I'm overwhelmed this is all so awesome! New theme/amenities! New Villagers! The Holiday furniture!!!! I'm gonna start saving my tickets now lol.


----------



## Mink777

I predict the only dog to be in this update will be Cookie.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I really hope we eventually get some sleeveless clothing items... tired of only t-shirts and sweaters.. =[ they look weird with a skirt


----------



## Justin

Japanese Twitter account posted a tweet confirming some of this:



> It is almost time to come in December.
> Winter is coming to the campground somehow ...?


----------



## Jake

Some of those images would make nice collectibles


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

yesss holiday events! I feel like ppl are definitely excited to hear this news because some people are starting to get bored of ACPC and this gives them a reason to check in every once and a while


----------



## MelbaBear

I?m so looking forward to seeing Vesta in the game!


----------



## Libra

Justin said:


> Japanese Twitter account posted a tweet confirming some of this:



Oh, very much looking forward to this. Thanks! <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Justin said:


> Japanese Twitter account posted a tweet confirming some of this:



Well ****, now I'm even more hyped.  I really have to start saving my resources.  Maybe I'll buy some leaf tickets once the update comes out.


----------



## AngelBunny

well i bet thatonemarshalfangirl is exited because marshal is coming out soon...


----------



## Hatsuko

I hope they give us Lucky soon ;~;


----------



## AngelBunny

Hatsuko said:


> I hope they give us Lucky soon ;~;



i hope they give us ruby  soon (/0.0)/


----------



## Whisboi

I'm excited for Vesta (love me some sheep!) and especially the rustic theme! They can't come soon enough


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

So...I'm about to be level 38 and it doesn't say I'm gonna unlock any new animals...why is that?


----------



## LuciaMew

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> So...I'm about to be level 38 and it doesn't say I'm gonna unlock any new animals...why is that?


There are only 40 campers at the moment, therefore you unlock the last camper at 37. They might release new set of campers in the next update after Christmas.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

LuciaMew said:


> There are only 40 campers at the moment, therefore you unlock the last camper at 37. They might release new set of campers in the next update after Christmas.



Ohh nevermind, I didn't read the part that said they're probably coming in the next couple of months lol.


----------



## MindlessPatch

Mitzi!!!!! She's coming home omg yay ^^


----------



## Mink777

Why hasn't this been released yet? Hurry up.


----------



## noctibloom

I'm sad Marshal wasn't among the 4 villagers that got released recently, but I'm still very glad he's going to be around fairly soon. I hope I have the materials for his furniture when the time comes, but I'm working on a lot of things at once. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Javocado

Another day without Bob


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I'm excited for the gardening and clothes crafting that will be in the new update! =D


----------



## J087

Upcoming maintenance. Perhaps an update too?


----------



## jenikinz

I can't get on the game, it keeps saying to update to the new version and boots me to the app store but it won't actually update.  I hope this is a glitch.


----------



## Soigne

The app store update said the garden area is being added, but now it's under maintenance.


----------



## AngelBunny

marshal is now in the game! my mom confirmed it


----------

